# Self Assesment - Expenses



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive been PAYE since 02/11 and still work for the company.

As i was a subby ive been sent a SA form to complete. The accountant at work said no problem, fill it in and as the site we are on ( 18mth new dual carriageway) is <2 years then i should claim "Business Expenses" :

Petrol - I drive my own car to work 100 miles p/w
PPE - £120 per year to keep clean etc
Phone - I use my own mobile - £240 per year.

The above would be about £1500!!!

For 2010/11 and 2009/2010 I had my own accountant whom i paid and as i was CIS i got healthy refunds for both years .

Should i just be happy with what i had when i was CIS rather than maybe pushing my luck?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Claim for *everything* you can, do you work from home at all? Do you buy your own PPE? Don't forget your car insurance, VED, MOT & repairs etc.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

But i have been PAYE since 04/11 - This was all the stuff I claimed when i was self employed and didnt think you could claim it when you were EMPLOYED!!!

My employment is classed as "Temporary Workplace" cause its <2 years to build the road, then we move to somewhere else for a year, then somewhere else etc etc, but I am EMPLOYED by the company.

Thanks for your advice though :thumb:

p.s I only told them 6 months ago that i was no longer self employed, but this SA request had my UTR number on it???????


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

mark328 said:


> p.s I only told them 6 months ago that i was no longer self employed, but this SA request had my UTR number on it???????


I de-registered a few years ago and continued getting SA through.


----------

